# Labor Warranty on High Poles



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

Let's say you put up some nice induction or LED Shoebox lights 60 ft high and rent your booms at $400/day. The manufacturer would give a 5 yr parts, what do you give for parts and LABOR to your customer??? 
1 yr, 5yr, 1yr free labor, 5 yr labor $50 per light ?? What if they want parts and labor for 5 yrs in contract? How do you determne what to add to bill??


----------



## Electric_Light (Apr 6, 2010)

Cletis said:


> Let's say you put up some nice induction or LED Shoebox lights 60 ft high and rent your booms at $400/day. The manufacturer would give a 5 yr parts, what do you give for parts and LABOR to your customer???
> 1 yr, 5yr, 1yr free labor, 5 yr labor $50 per light ?? What if they want parts and labor for 5 yrs in contract? How do you determne what to add to bill??


If you're the one pushing LED with promising tale of maintenance cost savings, yet you can only offer a year warranty, the level of your confidence in LED technology speaks for itself.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Cletis said:


> Let's say you put up some nice induction or LED Shoebox lights 60 ft high and rent your booms at $400/day. The manufacturer would give a 5 yr parts, what do you give for parts and LABOR to your customer???
> 1 yr, 5yr, 1yr free labor, 5 yr labor $50 per light ?? What if they want parts and labor for 5 yrs in contract? How do you determne what to add to bill??


Start out with how many you think will actually make it through the warranty cycle.
If the customer complains that one or two LEDs go out, will the manufacturer replace the entire unit or send you a module?
Could you assume that %25 of them will need service? 
Can the customer wait for %10 of them to need service before you have to bring in a truck and crew? If so, what will it cost you? What margin do you need?


----------



## Honestly (Feb 3, 2011)

Cletis said:


> Let's say you put up some nice induction or LED Shoebox lights 60 ft high and rent your booms at $400/day. The manufacturer would give a 5 yr parts, what do you give for parts and LABOR to your customer???
> 1 yr, 5yr, 1yr free labor, 5 yr labor $50 per light ?? What if they want parts and labor for 5 yrs in contract? How do you determne what to add to bill??


I am dealing with the same question. In my estimates I have been saying 2 yr labor. It's hard to know until I get some real world experience with failure rates. I have been combing the web looking for failure rates on actual installs and haven't found much. Just sell it as "I'm so confident in these lights, I'm gonna DOUBLE my (1yr) warranty!"


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

Electric_Light said:


> If you're the one pushing LED with promising tale of maintenance cost savings, yet you can only offer a year warranty, the level of your confidence in LED technology speaks for itself.


I don't push LED at all for anything on poles. I do all induction up high. I've done little led's low as sign lighting but that is extent of my trust in LED's so far (small power up to 50 watts or so...)



jrannis said:


> Start out with how many you think will actually make it through the warranty cycle.
> If the customer complains that one or two LEDs go out, will the manufacturer replace the entire unit or send you a module?
> Could you assume that %25 of them will need service?
> Can the customer wait for %10 of them to need service before you have to bring in a truck and crew? If so, what will it cost you? What margin do you need?


My warranty through my company is 10yr BUT, when even 1 fails for any reason I'm gonna get the call to fix. The company will send new ballast no problem there but it's basically $500 to change 1 bulb. 



Honestly said:


> I am dealing with the same question. In my estimates I have been saying 2 yr labor. It's hard to know until I get some real world experience with failure rates. I have been combing the web looking for failure rates on actual installs and haven't found much. Just sell it as "I'm so confident in these lights, I'm gonna DOUBLE my (1yr) warranty!"


I"ve given 5 yrs labor on first couple jobs then smartened up. I could go out of business that of way. I may give 3 yrs labor in future and added insurance based on number of fixtures, height, cost to change 1 ballast. I"m thinking like $50 per fixture added for 5 yrs and $75 per fixture added for 7 yrs and $100 per fixture for 10 yrs as a rough guess....BAsically, it's just insurance and I need to figure failure rates and buffer that into the deal


----------



## SignGuy1980 (May 19, 2012)

We use a 12 month warranty for all labor...
But what does that really mean?

If we drop a neutral, or wire something wrong... 
We would find out right away, and fix it.

Now if you are cutting corners, and such,
The warranty is forever...
As far as I know, there is no limitations on workmanship.


----------

